# Sore balls on HCG. Anyone else had this?



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

I am 6 weeks out from a cycle where I was not looking for size as much as I normally would (was doing lots of cardio/boxing etc trying to lean out) so I ran a low dose of 150mg tren and 300mg test per week. This was obviously enough to shut me down completely.

I did 100mg of Clomid for 4 weeks to get my balls running again with

5000 HCG pw for two weeks. About 30-60 mins after jabbing HCG I started getting a dull ache in my left testicle.

At week 5 I decided to go for it again with the HCG since I am planning on a Nandralone and Test cycle soon and want a full recovery before I go back on.

The same thing is happening only slightly worse, I am getting pain in both now (mainly the left) and it feels like it may be coming from the veins running into the balls.

Is this just them growing/restarting again?


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Bump

Anyone got an opinion?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like your ball's are gonna explode mate ,take it easy on your

pct,sounds a bit haphazard imo,and a waste of time really if your going back on

soon,run hcg through your next cycle 500-1000iu a week,and try learning

a bit more about pct with the info on the site,and implement it at the end

of the next cycle.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

I had this before on my cycle, never had hcg, stopped cycle and it went away. This time i have started cycle with HCG, has really helped, i find they start getting sore after about 5 days from HCG shot, so i upped dose from 500 per week to 750 per week, really helped me..


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Its just your balls coming back to life. I get the same pain when mine are shutting down but also when getting a kickstart from the HCG


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You didn't inject the hcg straight into your balls did you?


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

I have stopped the pct now. 6 weeks is enough at this stage I think.

I am planning on staying clean for another week or so. Then I will have everything in place to get started with a proper routine again.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Who wants a laugh?

Just went the the hospital at 2 in the morning because was in a lot of pain and I found a lump and the girlfriend panicked.

Got all my goods out for the doc who poked and prodded away. Done a **** test and it turns out its a bacteria infection!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Where was the lump?


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Behind my left testicle.

Just a bacteria that I didn't **** out.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Would you all wait till this was clear before getting back on?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Skilgannon said:


> Would you all wait till this was clear before getting back on?


I would.

I bet they give you some Ciprofloxacin.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I would.
> 
> I bet they give you some Ciprofloxacin.


Same problem at some point?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Same problem?

I am not following.

I have had sore balls before, but it went away by itself, I attributed it to the clomid.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Same problem?
> 
> I am not following.
> 
> I have had sore balls before, but it went away by itself, I attributed it to the clomid.


I meant how you named an antibiotic for something similar.

I thought it was the HCG and clomid at first also. But a lump and then the doc giving them a good squeeze changed my mind.

But ball ache is common.

Here is another chap on this board that had that:



johnlondon said:


> Does any one else get this? im a week into my PCT taking clomed and noverdex and my balls are counstently aching, i know its not blue ball as my misses helps me out on that lol does any one else getting this or am i the only one.  ps sorry about the bad spiling


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That antibiotic is for Urinary tract infections, prostatitis, Infectious diarrhea, urethra gonorrhea, So, I just thought they would give you that for the infection due to location.

I think they use that one for anthrax too. :lol:


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> That antibiotic is for Urinary tract infections, prostatitis, Infectious diarrhea, urethra gonorrhea, So, I just thought they would give you that for the infection due to location.
> 
> I think they use that one for anthrax too. :lol:


It better not turn out to be gonorrhoea or the girlfriend will be in a lot of trouble.

I have an antibiotic but it's called something else.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skilgannon said:


> I am 6 weeks out from a cycle where I was not looking for size as much as I normally would (was doing lots of cardio/boxing etc trying to lean out) so I ran a low dose of 150mg tren and 300mg test per week. This was obviously enough to shut me down completely.
> 
> I did 100mg of Clomid for 4 weeks to get my balls running again with
> 
> ...


 So how's that ball ache going?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> So how's that ball ache going?


 He has no balls now.


----------

